# Grandma Maes Country Naturals



## GCNJ (Jan 16, 2009)

New to the forum and would like to know know if anyone has heard of or used Grandma Maes Country Naturals dry dog food and if you have what do you think of it----Thanks

Grandma Mae's Country Naturals


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

No I have never heard of it, but I looked at the site. It doesn't look bad, comparable to other foods such as Wellness. However they claim it is gluten free and it is not. Barley and oats both contain gluten, so not sure how they can claim that and I'd wonder about a company that is promoting things that aren't true. Other than that it doesn't look like a bad food, however if your dog has a gluten allergy it is NOT gluten free.


----------



## GCNJ (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for pointing out about the gluten. The reason I asked about the Grandma Maes is that I am searching for a new dog food. For many years I used Nutro until in my opinion it turned into garbage. I have a three year old GSD and a ten year old shep/lab mix and about a year ago started feeding them Canidae ALS with good results until one of them started having loose yellow stools,started foot biting and both dogs had increased shedding and low energy level. After reading all of the horror stories about Canidae and also seeing the color of it change I wanted to switch again.
Choosing a dog food has turned into rocket science it seems for many of us that just want to do the right thing for our animals.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

If your dogs don't have allergies, and that food is local for you and in your budget then I don't see any huge red flags on feeding it and it'd be worth a try. However depending on the price or how much effort you have to put into getting it there are better foods like Wellness, Innova, California Natural, Solid Gold as well so it just depends on your circumstances, it's price, and ease of getting for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Pet Geek (Jul 9, 2010)

Just an FYI- research has found that oats really do not contain gluten as we once thought, Barley on the other hand does have low levels of gluten. Also, it is a higher quality food than Solid Gold, and Innova and California Naturals are owned by P&G so i would expect them to go down hill quickly.


----------

